# 1964 Cycle Truck Mods



## TWDay (May 23, 2021)

I recently received as part of my parents estate a 1964 Schwinn Cycle Truck. After having it sandblasted to prepare it for restoration, the top, mid and down tubes were found to be pitted to the point that infilling would be required to make it a fine restoration. So, I had a thought. At 6'4" tall and 230 pounds I thought I may cut out the affected tubes and replace them with like tubes but 3 or 4 inches longer which would move the seat tube back and give my knees more room and back from the handlebars. I kind of got the idea when looking at a post about a long wheelbase Colson. The difference being that the Colson added length after the seat tube while I will do it between the head tube and seat tube.

I welcome any thoughts or ideas about this idea. Bicycles have always been cramped for me and I just figured that they were built for folks 6' or under which would make sense for marketing bicycles to the most people.


----------



## Roger Henning (May 24, 2021)

I wouldn't do it.  Roger


----------



## BFGforme (May 24, 2021)

I say go for it! Make it rideable for you!!


----------



## tacochris (May 24, 2021)

As long as you're never planning on trying to sell it then rock-n-roll bud!  I have one custom and before I cut it, I made sure I understood it would be with me probably forever.  haha!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (May 24, 2021)

I wouldn't do it. I would preserve as much of the original metal possible. To make it rideable for you, have a longer seat tube fabricated, but keep the original.


----------



## TWDay (May 24, 2021)

I really appreciate the feedback. I really do take your opinions and knowledge to heart.  As I was looking at it today I was thinking, do I really want to do this modification.  But since there are two issues to correct I believe I will do it. One issue is the cramped feeling of being right on top of the handlebars. Then of course the other issue is the rust pitted tubes and having to spend a lot of time infilling to make it a nice restoration. So.......... I am taking it down this week to a fabrication shop I've used in the past and letting them do the work. These guys can do the modifications in about two hours, start to finish. They can bend the tubing and cut the ends to fit the curvature of the head tube and the seat tube. Basically when I'm done it will be a stretched limo. LOL  I don't believe the casual observer will really notice the modification.


----------



## ricobike (May 24, 2021)

twday said:


> I really appreciate the feedback. I really do take your opinions and knowledge to heart.  As I was looking at it today I was thinking, do I really want to do this modification.  But since there are two issues to correct I believe I will do it. One issue is the cramped feeling of being right on top of the handlebars. Then of course the other issue is the rust pitted tubes and having to spend a lot of time infilling to make it a nice restoration. So.......... I am taking it down this week to a fabrication shop I've used in the past and letting them do the work. These guys can do the modifications in about two hours, start to finish. They can bend the tubing and cut the ends to fit the curvature of the head tube and the seat tube. Basically when I'm done it will be a stretched limo. LOL  I don't believe the casual observer will really notice the modification.




I say if it's that rough then game on!  Make it work for you and your riding style.  At the end of the day there seem to be no shortage of bare frames around that could be called into service if the need arises.  Have some fun with it and be sure to show us how it goes .


----------



## TWDay (May 25, 2021)

tacochris said:


> As long as you're never planning on trying to sell it then rock-n-roll bud!  I have one custom and before I cut it, I made sure I understood it would be with me probably forever.  haha!



Yes, it is one that I won't be selling. Belonged to my Dad so I would not sell it.  I'll just make it work for me.


----------



## tacochris (May 25, 2021)

twday said:


> Yes, it is one that I won't be selling. Belonged to my Dad so I would not sell it.  I'll just make it work for me.



Ive got my dads bike too and he customized it way back in the day.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 25, 2021)

Please post pics of progress. I’d love to see how it looks.


----------



## TWDay (May 26, 2021)

I will definitely post pics as I get the work done. Hopefully I'll have the time to get the frame modified in the next week or so. And thanks to everyone for the feedback.


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2021)

Do you have pics of it when you received it ?I would make it a rideable bike for yourself. Post some progress pics.


----------

